# Tivo deleting folders



## campbeji (Oct 30, 2004)

Hi all,

I have looked through the other threads but could find no mention of this, so maybe its just me

I finish watching a show, tonight for example it was the series finale of Stargate Universe, and as usual I hit the delete now option. The show deletes OK but the rest of the folder also goes away along with the other 3 unwatched shows in the folder. I'm not meaning that I have deleted them by accident, the folder and all contents just go away, they are not in the recently deleted folder, they are just gone. This has happened to me 4 times now, the first 2 times I didn't really notice, the third time I new there was a problem and tonight just confirms it.

Anyone else having this problem? I must admit this is a worry as I am afraid of losing an important show, so far it has been some of the kids shows, a third line recording (stuff I watch if I'm not going to be concentrating, background noise) and tonight I lost the Stargate Universe folder, this is number 3 in the Series Link, THE show I watch when everyone is out and I have the house to myself. Thank goodness I had just watched the series finale and there was only 3 repeats left in the folder. I'm really worried I am going to lose something with a whole season recorded that I haven't watched yet.

Thanks
Jim


----------



## microbe (Nov 23, 2002)

I'd put money on the other 3 having been suggestions and will still be in the suggestions folder?
Think I noted something similar a while back, ironically with SGU as well!


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

That was my thought too,
IMO it isn't as easy as the S1 to distinguish suggestions from normal recordings.

I'd also prefer it if there was an option to group suggestions by folders,
They are only added to a folder with normal recordings, not capable of making a folder on their own.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

microbe said:


> I'd put money on the other 3 having been suggestions and will still be in the suggestions folder?


When you delete a folder of recordings, a pop-up reminds you that this will delete the shows "from all folders". So, unless it's a lie or a bug....


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Er, no the situation is this:

1 normal recording + 2 suggestions => tivo makes a folder to show 3 items

Folder stargate:
Stargate - Normal recording
Stargate - suggestion 
Stargate - suggestion

Watch and delete that single normal recording, and tivo then no longer shows a stargate folder, 
and the two suggestions are then only shown in the suggestions folder.

The folder rule is :

If 2 or more shows of the same name exist,
_with at least one of them being a non-suggestion._
then a folder is created.

Multiple suggestions for the same show can't make a folder of their own.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

mikerr said:


> Er, no the situation is this:


Ahh. Okay  I never use suggestions so mis-understood.


----------



## deshepherd (Nov 30, 2000)

mikerr said:


> Er, no the situation is this:
> 
> 1 normal recording + 2 suggestions => tivo makes a folder to show 3 items
> 
> ...


And to hit the jackpot you need to record something on BBC and find a folder with

program on BBC1 HD - requested recording
same program on BBC1 - suggestion
same program on BBC1 regional or AD - another suggestion


----------



## kmusgrave (Oct 13, 2000)

deshepherd said:


> And to hit the jackpot you need to record something on BBC and find a folder with
> 
> program on BBC1 HD - requested recording
> same program on BBC1 - suggestion
> same program on BBC1 regional or AD - another suggestion


Points of View has been doing this over the last few weeks. Even if you remove the extra episodes from todo list more add themselves a few minutes later.

I think they may have fixed this though as I don't think this has happened this week.


----------



## campbeji (Oct 30, 2004)

Hi all,

Its taken a while for me to come back about this, but I'm pretty sure that this is what happened.

The thing is that I don't understand why the programmes were recorded as suggestions, OK I know why a suggestion is recorded but with these shows I would have thought they would have been recorded as part of the Series Link, it is(was) setup to record new and re-run episodes 

I guess there is differences in the new Tivo that just keeps catching me, like it took me ages to remember the play button was in a different place, I kept clicking on the My shows button at the most awkward times 

Thanks all
Jim


----------



## Tavis75 (Jan 27, 2011)

campbeji said:


> The thing is that I don't understand why the programmes were recorded as suggestions, OK I know why a suggestion is recorded but with these shows I would have thought they would have been recorded as part of the Series Link, it is(was) setup to record new and re-run episodes


Could it have been that they were shown on a different channel to the one your series link was set up on?


----------



## campbeji (Oct 30, 2004)

OK, looks like I'm 0 for 2 here  Yes the suggestions were on a different channel, I just checked, I didn't notice that before.

Thanks for the help everyone, glad my wee Yivo isn't broken.

Jim


----------

